# فصحى أم فصحاء



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
ما التأنيث الصحيح لكلمة فصيح؟
فصحى أم فصحاء؟
أم فصحاء جمع وليس تأنيث؟​


----------



## muhammad2012

فصحى مؤنث أفصح
والجمع فُصَح

ومؤنث فصيح فصيحة
والجمع فصحاء


----------



## إسكندراني

فالصحيح أن نقول العربية الفصيحة؟


----------



## muhammad2012

إسكندراني said:


> فالصحيح أن نقول العربية الفصيحة؟



أن تقول العربية الفصحى

لأن الفصحى مؤنث أفعل تفضيل
تقول الأفضل والفضلى

فالفصحى أبلغ من الفصيحة

أما من يقولون أن فصحى غير صحيحة فهؤلاء لايعلمون مايقولون
فانظر معاجم اللغة الكبرى
لسان العرب وتاج العروس
وغيرهما
يستخدمون هذا التعبير اللغة الفصحى


----------



## cherine

نعم. و"فصحى" هي صيغة التفضيل، مثل أكبر-كُبرى، أصغر-صُغرى، أعظم - عُظمى، أفصح - فُصحى.


----------



## Xence

في الواقع ، تستمد صيغة التفضيل تبريرها في من تواجد لغات عربية كثيرة ، وهي لغات عامية أو لهجات مختلفة عبر المكان والزمان، وأفصحها أي أكثرها بيانا والتزاما بقواعد النحو والصرف هي التي تدعى الفصحى​


----------



## إسكندراني

في الواقع قد يكون هذا موضوع منفصل وهو يستحق النقاش لأن مصطلحات لغة لهجة لسان عامية دارجة كلام إلخ ليس بسيطا


----------

